# Ww2 Omega 1940/46



## georgio (Jul 3, 2011)

I have been left my fathers watch which was issued to him whilst serving in burma in a raf repair and salvage unit,i have looked at several watchs of the period but can,t seem to find one the same.It still works perfectly,it has a white face and seperate second finger at the bottom of the face the numerals are 12/3/6/9 and look like they could have been luminous.There is no military stamps on it as they spent a lot of time behind enemy lines on salvage missions any info would be helpful,will try to get some photos down loaded.cheers


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

If you could post a few photos, it might help

Cheers


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

What a great Heirloom,welcome to the forum,









and good luck with the uploading,this link will help. :cheers:

RLT


----------



## georgio (Jul 3, 2011)

Cheers for replies i,m waiting for my daughter to come over and photograph the watch,as i only own a regular 35mm camera,will post photos asap.cheers


----------

